# August 2022 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Aug 1, 2022)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for *six months*.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2022 nominations.
RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo must have been posted in the month of the current (this) contest, *determined by the GMT (UTC 0) Time Zone*.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2022)

This shot by @Jeff15 





In this thread Swallowtail Butterfly


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 3, 2022)

Thank you for the nomination but this was taken several years ago...


----------



## terri (Aug 3, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Thank you for the nomination but this was taken several years ago...


See Rule #4.   I think the image may be nominated as long as it was _first posted here_ during this month.  ?


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 3, 2022)

Thanks again, I hope so.....


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 6, 2022)

Hungerburg Station - Innsbruck @Dan Udrea


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 16, 2022)

Aleja @Donde  here: *https://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/aleja.469759/*

*

*


----------



## snowbear (Aug 23, 2022)

"Can you stand one more hummingbird shot?  This one is special!" by @SquarePeg


----------



## snowbear (Aug 25, 2022)

bump


----------



## snowbear (Aug 29, 2022)

Bump


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2022)

Short Eared Owl by @MitchP :


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2022)

Deer from the "A Buck and a web" series by @Scott Whaley


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 30, 2022)

Tangle of Ducks​
Thread starterMitchP
Start dateAug 23, 2022


----------

